# Does the TiVo Stream Transmit over a wireless network or does it create one?



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

Does the TiVo Stream Transmit over a wireless network or does it create one?

If you have a wired network without wireless in your home, will the TiVo Stream work in your home? 
Does the TiVo Stream transmit directly from the TiVo Stream box or from the Roamio Plus or Pro box? or Does the "Sream" only work over an existing wifi network? 

If you are out of the home you would receive the "Steam" over someone else's wireless network?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Over.

See first answer.
From. See first answer.

you can.


----------



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks...

I was wondering if it mattered where the TiVo Stream unit was placed in my home. As long as it is connected to the network it doesn't matter for the purpose of broadcasting the "Stream" because the "Stream" will coming from my wireless access point...


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Mine is connected down in the office, the premiere is in the family room. They are on two different (connected) switches. No problems at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Photo_Joe said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I was wondering if it mattered where the TiVo Stream unit was placed in my home. As long as it is connected to the network it doesn't matter for the purpose of broadcasting the "Stream" because the "Stream" will coming from my wireless access point...


That is correct. The Stream does not have it's own wifi, it just puts out the signal to your network and you can access it via whatever wifi access point or router you already have.


----------



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Dan,

My Wireless access point is located in a loft area in the center of the house and I wasn't sure if I needed to locate the TiVo Stream there also.


----------

